# feedback on regulation



## jsheridan (Mar 12, 2011)

What's up guys? Just checking out this forum. I don't do a lot of powerwashing, probably about 3-4 times a season. Getting to the point now where I'm thinking of hiring it out to a pro when I need it done. However, just looking for feedback on what big brother is doing to the pw business. I know RRP is having an impact, but what about just in general with regard to water usage and capture outside of RRP? I have a new blog and am starting some freelance writing so I'm looking to get a feel for what's going on. What regulation, how are you dealing with the regulation and how are customers reacting, how tough is enforcement, stuff like that. If RRP is tough on painters, I can't even begin to imagine how tough it would be to recapture blast water and exploding chips. What a nightmare. I'm looking for any and all input, but especially from NJ, which has a direct impact on me. Thanks.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well hello there Joe


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice blog.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

*Pressure Washer Water Discharge*

You can find a link to the EPA website about wash water discharge in this article Pressure Washing Blog


----------

